# ***Ignition Fusible Link Keeps Blowing Out*** Need Help Please!!



## 240mph (Jul 30, 2006)

I have a 91' sentra with a ga engine and my problem is that my ignition fusible link keeps blowing out. It starts but it will automatically die. When I put it on acc it makes a weird buzzing noise. All the dash lights are all off. The cause of this problem is unknown because it just died out of no where. I also noticed that the alternator was slight wet can this be the cause? Please help...Thanks in advance.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

It's possible your igntion switch is shorting out but hmmm.............

When you turn to ACC, find out whats making the noise. let us know what and where it is. After we have a few more details, we might be better able to help you diagnose the problem. Sounds like a grounding issue.


----------



## 240mph (Jul 30, 2006)

see the thing is that sometimes it makes that noise and sometimes it doesnt. I just pulled out the alternator today and it is covered with oil. I might change this first or should I clean it with electric contact cleaner?


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

I would take it to your local parts store and test it.


----------



## iscariot (Jul 24, 2006)

Pop it out and run it outside of the vehicle like Jay said. Its possible that you have a wire thats shorting to something in the car. I had a problem like this on a nissan 240 I owned. We nearly tore the engine apart until we found one stripped wire that was shorting.


----------

